# Milking frequency?



## Mike Oeser (Jun 21, 2018)

How often can you milk a scorpion generally? I’m sure there are variations between species, but I’m trying to get a general idea? Or a high low, more.


----------



## Chris WT (Jun 22, 2018)

Generally the locations and facilities that collect scorpion venom are in the middle east which has a high concentration of significantly venomous scorpions. To truly get the proper information you will probably need to be in one of those locations, while some professional entomologists certainly lurk on these pages, this is generally for the average hobbyist. Not recommended to get into as some "get rich quick" scheme.


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Jun 22, 2018)

Mike Oeser said:


> How often can you milk a scorpion generally? I’m sure there are variations between species, but I’m trying to get a general idea? Or a high low, more.


If your doing this for a get rich quick scheme it’s not going to work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sschind (Jun 22, 2018)

Mike Oeser said:


> How often can you milk a scorpion generally? I’m sure there are variations between species, but I’m trying to get a general idea? Or a high low, more.


The problem with milking scorpions is finding a very low stool.


Sorry, I couldn't resist.  I know all you people who think milk comes from a grocery store are saying what the heck is he talking about but having grown up in a farming community, (being old helps too,) it is one of my favorite jokes.  I don't get to use it very often so when the opportunity presents itself I'm going to take it.

In answer to your question Mike, I have no idea.  Sorry to have gotten your hopes up with a reply notification.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 22, 2018)

I was considering applying that very same joke. It was originally "How do you milk a snake?" , but it works for this case as well.

And while I hate to be a wet blanket, I have to agree that as a business opportunity, if that is the intent, I'm not sure how lucrative it might be. Depends on the demand, but a U.S. based producer of scorpion antivenins for species where the number of stings is very  small  to the point of being practically non-existent doesn't seem too viable to me.
But, I'm not an entrepreneur, so there is that...


----------

